# hanging tags without fabric damage?



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

just curious if its possible to put hang tags on your shirts without damaging the fabric? I would rather not put a "hole" through the shirt if I can get around it. But, keep in mind that we screen print our labels also, so there is no way to really hang from the label either.

thanks


----------



## TEEZRUS (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello...

Maybe Try To Put It Under The Armpit To Reduce The Appearance Of The Hole!

Just A Thought!


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

good idea


----------



## reg40 (Jun 22, 2007)

As a former retailer there are several ways to avoid that. First, do you have a needle gun that attaches your hang tag. Second, always use a seam to attache your hang tag. If you do, the hole will close on its own after it is removed. On the sleeve, or at the bottom by the waste are the two most popular locations. You can also find a little overhang of fabric on the inside of the shirt at the seam in either of those locations and use that as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

If you have a women's/ female or pet tee and a label that has a loop in it you can put the ribbon through the loop and tie a nice bow with the hang tag attached.


----------



## TEEZRUS (Jun 20, 2007)

oh ... maybe you can look for a smaller needle tip to reduce the size of the hole?


----------

